# PHP Zone



## Androo (May 11, 2003)

It's time to share nifty little php scripts, cool websites that have php scripts, and show cool sites that use php....
woooh!
i went to Webmonkey a few minutes ago for php, and it sucks....


----------



## phatcactus (May 12, 2003)

Hm.  I've always found Webmonkey a fantastic place to learn the basics about new things.  It's in fact where I first picked up on PHP.

Anyway.  My band's site, especially the message board, was sloppily thrown together in PHP.  I've also been working with it to put together a personal site that will automatically update itself based on the structure of the directories in my Sites folder.  Fantastic lil' language, it is.


----------



## Androo (May 12, 2003)

Sure the beginner part of php is good there.... but no scripts or anything!
lol the only thing i've learnt so far is about variables, "else", and how to connect html forms to php......


----------



## twister (May 12, 2003)

http://freshmeat.net
http://php.net
http://hotscripts.com/

all good sites


----------



## Androo (May 14, 2003)

oh ya! hotscripts!
fresh meat... i'll try that out too!
i am currently working on an email script........ not having much luck with that....


----------



## twister (May 14, 2003)

what do you wanna do?  Just a form to an email?


----------



## Androo (May 17, 2003)

i dunno how to make the email SEND....   i have the script, but i need some kind of sendmail thingy...


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (May 17, 2003)

Well...there are several options for sending email via PHP. You can just pipe the email through "sendmail -t", use mail(), or use PEAR's Mail class. Check the following URL's:

http://www.php.net/manual/en/ref.mail.php
http://pear.php.net/

- G!mpy


----------



## Androo (May 18, 2003)

sendmail -t...... that sounds interesting.
I'll try out pear right now!


----------



## Dris (May 18, 2003)

Check out the PHP DN, a network of unified sites that cover different aspects of PHP.  http://www.devnetwork.net/  There's even a Mac-specific PHP site.

I also visit http://www.phppatterns.com/ on a regular basis.  It's an awesome site on using patterns and object-oriented programming in PHP.  You can learn a ton there.

That's about it.  There's also www.phpbuilder.com , but its tutorials usually seem pretty elementary.


----------



## Androo (May 19, 2003)

ahhh shoot! the sendmail thingy is a file that came WITH php...but my script doesnt connect to it.... i'll try editting that file...... maybe something messed up.


----------



## emh_alpha1 (May 21, 2003)

for developer info including PHP you can't beat DevShed!

http://www.devshed.com


----------



## Androo (May 21, 2003)

hahahahaha the official devshed spokesperson....


----------



## Arden (May 21, 2003)

I've tried a number of these sites, and for me they have been either very basic or very advanced... nothing transitional.

I have been out of web design for a while now, but when I get back into it, and I decide to start using PHP, I am going to look into paperware... i.e. books.


----------



## Dris (May 21, 2003)

True, it's hard to find a good transitional PHP site.  I found that the best way to cross that bridge is to dive into some projects without looking back, trudging through the official PHP documentation when necessary, and making mistakes.  Sometimes tutorials become a crutch, and solving difficult programming problems on your own can help you make the next step.  Of course, depending on your time-frame, you may not have forever to spend building, tearing down, and building again.  After all, after about 1.5 years of doing this in PHP, I'm only just now building a decent OOP library to work with any site I might undertake.


----------



## Dris (May 21, 2003)

I noticed that you said "cool sites that use PHP"...I'll point out Maybe Tomorrow, my weblog.    It's built on an object oriented PHP library that I've been working on for a while.  Adding features is ridiculously easy.   And it's a website about me.  ::ha:: 

There's my shameless plug for the day.


----------



## Androo (May 25, 2003)

ewwwwwwwwwww
i like it.


----------

